# Headed to the Guadalupe



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Taking off monday and returning tuesday staying at Rio Guadalupe resort. I know they aren't stocking yet but I need to get away for a few days and a little fly fishing is just what the Dr ordered.
Any suggestions on flies to use this time of year? I don't tie my own fwiw.
Also, my buddy is going with me will likely use a spinning rod. Lure suggestions?


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Mepps spinner


----------



## jerkyourcroaker (Aug 21, 2011)

If you are fly fishing, I would recommend a nymph rig with an indicator like a thing-a-mabobber. Go small on the flies, maybe a flashback pheasant tail on top and a zebra midge on bottom. The flashbacks do well for me over there. Also do well on an egg pattern on top with a midge underneath. If you are touching bottom with your flies use bead heads or add weight to your nymph rig. 

If you are fishing shallower runs, I would go with an indicator fly on top like a parachute Adams and the flashback underneath. 

You can pay to park and walk in at Lazy L&L to fish the Devils elbow. Some good deep runs there right at the bend.


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Contact this shop: http://actionangler.net/Home/tabid/121/Default.aspx

I think the owner's name is Dave? Nicest person you will ever meet. He will help you with anything you can think of regarding fishing the Guad.

Also, last season, he opened a second shop at the Rio where you are planning to stay.

It is a Beautiful slice of Texas that many have no idea exists. I live 30 min away and enjoy the Trout Unlimited stockings every year.

I hope you and your Family have a great time.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Trout Unlimited has been stocking the river and there are some beauties in there.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Just came back from there after fishing yesterday and today. There were plenty of fish, but no takers. Even the guides at Action Angler & Reel Fly were having a very tough time getting bit. I'm going back next weekend with Texas FlyFishers. Hopefully, we have better luck.

BTW: I have stayed at Rio Guadalupe previously and have had no complaints. This time I stayed at Maricopa Riverside Lodge http://www.guadaluperiverlodging.com/ and I highly recommend them. They are extremely friendly and helpful, plus they have some very decent water in their back yard. Either place is a good place to lay your head at night.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks for the help gents.


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

Something I think a lot of fly fishermen miss out on there using is streamers. This time of year the fish feed alot on crawfish & small minnows not insects. I don't fly fish but do fish for those trout catching them on spinning gear using minnow/crawfish baits. Crimp your barbs & you can easily release them for others enjoyment.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Lunkerman is correct regarding minnows & crawfish. A woolly bugger can be very effective at times in the Guad. An egg-sucking leech is always a good trout pattern as well.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Had to come home early because of some crisis at home. Will try and get back up there asap.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Leaving at 11:30 today to go back up there. Texas FlyFishers is having and outing this weekend.


----------



## ctt17 (May 7, 2007)

If you're going to be there for a few days, it's probably worth your time to call Brent at http://reelfly.net/ to get a half day float trip with him.

I've fished with these guys at least 4 times now and they are great guides.

They also have a great shop and are full of info.


----------

